# Has Anyone Noticed The Fridge Works Better On Gas



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

While camping the other weekend the camp lost power and the fridge went to gas. After a few hours of outage I went in the fridge and it was colder then earlier. I have one of those stick on temp gauges to let me know it is working. So has anyone else noticed this or am I just confussed...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, it works better on gas; you are not crazy. Well, as far as I know you are not . . .


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

We were told by the dealer to run it on gas whenever possible. It's apparently much more efficient and will save amperage to be used elsewhere. Same goes for the water heater.

I have to admit I was skeptical about how good these fridges would be anyway, but it got plenty cold.

I haven't run it on electric yet so I can't directly compare, but it's gonna be gas for me unless the tanks run out.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I figure I aint paying for the electricty so I am sticking with that. I save the gas for the highway. Now I have used elec and gas for the water heater for showers and it works great. I just happen to notice the gas/fridge thing and was wondering if I was crazy.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The water heater and fridge work (more) efficiently on gas. On the water heater LP gas gives you more (BTUs) than the electric (watts) per hour, or say it heats up faster on gas over electric. Mostly the same principal with the fridge the pilot (flame) heats up the cooling exchanger (more) efficiently than an electric element. I hope that this makes sense. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually it does. I noticed it first on the water heater. The thing sounds like a jet engine. It was really hot that day so I guess I noticed the gas/fridge was colder then elec/fridge or maybe I had a moment of mental clarity and noticed something for more then a second before being distracted by a bird or a passing breeze.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep my fridge works much better on gas. I love the fact that my milk is just short of being ice, super cold milk taste so good.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Yep my fridge works much better on gas. I love the fact that my milk is just short of being ice, super cold milk taste so good.


X2


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

See why I frequent here. I am always learning something. Thanks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have nothing to offer here but thought id say....
Cool, thats good to know!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's true! It's true!!









After our return trip from Zion and passing through temps of 124 degrees, everything was still nice and cold when we got home


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> I figure I aint paying for the electricty so I am sticking with that. I save the gas for the highway. Now I have used elec and gas for the water heater for showers and it works great. I just happen to notice the gas/fridge thing and was wondering if I was crazy.


Someone had told me before that while the vehicle is moving it is against the law to use propane to power any appliance. Is this true? 
I thought while on the road the fridge runs on 12 VDC ??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> I figure I aint paying for the electricty so I am sticking with that. I save the gas for the highway. Now I have used elec and gas for the water heater for showers and it works great. I just happen to notice the gas/fridge thing and was wondering if I was crazy.


Someone had told me before that while the vehicle is moving it is against the law to use propane to power any appliance. Is this true? 
I thought while on the road the fridge runs on 12 VDC ??
[/quote]

There is no laws against operation of propane powered appliances other then in tunnels. Also there is no 12 vdc mode of operation on the fridge in the Outbacks. Some really small pop up fridges have a 12 vdc mode but it is a battery killer and not very effective.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It may not be OK to tow using gas, but there can be issues with pulling into a gas station with an open flame in your fridge compartment.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> While camping the other weekend the camp lost power and the fridge went to gas. After a few hours of outage I went in the fridge and it was colder then earlier. I have one of those stick on temp gauges to let me know it is working. So has anyone else noticed this or am I just confussed...


Mine too. You're not crazy - unless we're both crazy. And as far as the gas station problem, I always try to pull up to a pump on the end. When my gas cap is in line with the pump, the fridge flame is on the other side of the trailer and over 20 feet away. And at the end pump, there's no pump on the other side. Sometimes that is the decision maker for which station I pull in to.

Mike


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Never thought about pulling into a gas station.







.gif[/img] Has anyone ever heard of an incodent? What are the chances??


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Never thought about pulling into a gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a little research into this last summer. When we took delivery of our last trailer, we were told it was illegal to have the propane tanks turned on while on the road. He said "If you were ever in an accident and the hoses ruptured, you'd have propane spewing everywhere." It made sense to me.
Last summer after a long hot day on the road, which defrosted the fridge and melted the ice cream, I did a little investigating. Here in Ontario, it is NOT illegal to drive with the propane running, however, you can't have anything running while re-fueling, just like turning off your car and not smoking.
My new policy is that I'll leave the fridge off for short runs (up to an hour), but if it's going to be longer, I'll turn it on and keep things cold.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for that info Doug. I will be in Ontario in August. From what I have been told here in Manitoba, you can't have it on at all while traveling here. It seems that every province and state has their own law. I wonder if there is somewhere that you can find this info out before you travel into a jurisdiction.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Running a propane appliance is not any different then running a propane powered car as far as the danger factor goes. It is a fair comment to turn off the fridge when fueling just as you would turn off the car but having it in operation going down the road is not an added hazard.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> Thanks for that info Doug. I will be in Ontario in August. From what I have been told here in Manitoba, you can't have it on at all while traveling here. It seems that every province and state has their own law. I wonder if there is somewhere that you can find this info out before you travel into a jurisdiction.


Here is a link to the rules in Ontario, just to verify what I posted;
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/pubs/recreational-vehicles/part7.shtml

What part of Ontario are you visiting in August, CdnOutback? We're taking our vacation the middle two weeks of August, and are planning to hit a few of the provincial parks. Did the Adirondacks & Finger Lakes the last two summers, but are staying a little closer to home this year. Spent all my money on new trailer & TV.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We will be going to the Nascar race in Michigan and then heading over toward London to visit some family. After that we will be going to the Bruce Penninsula and heading back home toward Manitoba over Lake Superior. Have you ever taken a TT on the ferry to Manitoulin? I would imagine it's pretty expensive... We just got our new fifth this year. Retiring in July so no time table.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> We will be going to the Nascar race in Michigan and then heading over toward London to visit some family. After that we will be going to the Bruce Penninsula and heading back home toward Manitoba over Lake Superior. Have you ever taken a TT on the ferry to Manitoulin? I would imagine it's pretty expensive... We just got our new fifth this year. Retiring in July so no time table.


Sounds like a great trip. I've never even been on the ferry to Manitoulin with a car. I definitely want to get there sometime. It's beautiful country. We're still a few years away from taking extended vacations, but I'm looking forward to it. Have fun!!


----------

